# "SPECK"Tacular results/story 01/22/2011



## Capt. Lynn (Jan 21, 2010)

With near freezing tempatures,low tides, and high pressure settled in along the upper coast, 46 teams battled the elements to fish in the first event of the 2011 season. With some of the best anglers on the entire Texas coast competing and grinding it out *Team Pier Pressure* (Cory Cobler and Chandler Faickney) found their way to the scales with a winning sack of *18.02 lbs*. The best part is that these fine young anglers are still in their teens (18 & 17 respectively). They were able to compete with and beat a stable of seasoned tournament veterans in the trout fishing arena. The team of *Capt. John Havens* and *Eric Renteria*, no strangers to the top of leader boards in any tournament that they compete in, finished in second with a weight of *16.30 lbs*. In third place was *Team* *Generation Gap* (Capt. Brent Juarez and Capt. George Knighten) with 3 fish that totaled *15.59 lbs*. Rounding out the top five was the Team of *Capt. Chad Wright* and *Capt. Shawn* *Warren* (Galveston Trophy Hunters) with *15.58 lbs* and the team of *Mike Pickell* and *Daniel Marshall* with *15.32 lbs*. Big trout honors went to *Brooks Kelm*, whom flew in from Lubbock on Thursday night to make the captains' meeting and fish the tourney (he is a student at Texas Tech), with a winning fish of *7.58 lbs*. *Capt. Steve Soule* took second with a hefty *7.36lb*. fish, and in third was *Capt. Shawn Warren* with a fish that tipped the scales at *6.80 lbs*. In all *70* fish came across the scales, all alive, however 2 fish died later, for a* 97%* success rate. All fish were collected by and taken to *Sea Center* for research and breeding purposes. A special thanks to *Harborwalk *for hosting these events and to *Sea Center* for collecting these fish for research so that my Grand kids and their children can enjoy the sport of coastal fishing that we all cherish. I would also like to thank all of our sponsors, because with out them,we would not be able to do this. And last but not least, all of the anglers fishing these events. For full results go to www.specktourney.com. See you in February.

Capt. Lynn


----------

